# throw caution to the wind



## cherylemailed

Hi! i'm wondering how to translate "throwing caution to the wind"... thanks to whoever can help


----------



## Jim69

If it means "to give caution knowing that nobody will take notice of this caution", we have the (very) colloquial "c'est comme pisser dans un violon"


----------



## xav

ou "cause toujours", quand on se l'applique à soi-même.


----------



## Cavatine

N'existe-t-il pas une expression proche de l'anglais comme "parler dans le vent" ? 

A vérifier, je n'en suis pas sûre à 100%...


----------



## Jim69

on a aussi "Je pourrais tirer un coup de canon en l'air, personne n'entendrait", très connu dans ma famille durant les longs repas de fin d'année...
Mais ce n'est pas encore une expression devenue classique... Et c'est un tort.


----------



## xav

Cavatine said:
			
		

> N'existe-t-il pas une expression proche de l'anglais comme "parler dans le vent" ?
> 
> A vérifier, je n'en suis pas sûre à 100%...


Jamais entendu - mais cela me rappelle "parler pour les murs".


----------



## zaby

Cavatine said:
			
		

> N'existe-t-il pas une expression proche de l'anglais comme "parler dans le vent" ?
> 
> A vérifier, je n'en suis pas sûre à 100%...


 
Il y a "parler dans le vide", plus souvent utilisée en disant "avoir l'impression de parler dans le vide"


----------



## Jim69

En fait, je ne pense pas qu'on a _une_ expression qui existe vraiment...
On en créé selon ses besoins, selon le contexte, selon l'humour qu'on a...


----------



## cherylemailed

thanks  that was a lot of cool phrases  do you have something that describes not caring about consequences, not caring about safety or proper procedure? Being hot-headed, impulsive?


----------



## Cavatine

cherylemailed said:
			
		

> thanks  that was a lot of cool phrases  do you have something that describes not caring about consequences, not caring about safety or proper procedure? Being hot-headed, impulsive?


 
The first expression coming to my mind is:"être une tête-brûlée".


----------



## french4beth

Found this in Le Robert:



> Il a fait fi de tout prudence.


 
Is this expression still used/appropriate?


----------



## Lezert

il y a aussi "pisser dans un violon"


----------



## Bastoune

Lezert said:
			
		

> il y a aussi "pisser dans un violon"


 
OUI! J'adore celle-la'!!!!  (Quoique cela n'ait pas de sens...)


----------



## kertek

> il y a aussi "pisser dans un violon"


Joli! Mais "throw caution to the wind" veut dire "être téméraire", et "pisser dans un violon" c'est faire quelque chose qui sert à rien, non?


----------



## Lezert

c'est vrai, pisser dans un violon, c'est faire quelque chose qui ne sert à rien.
On peut dire: je lui ai dit quelque chose, c'est comme si je pisssais dans un violon.
Sinon, "parler dans le vide" pourrait-il faire l'affaire?


----------



## kertek

> Sinon, "parler dans le vide" pourrait-il faire l'affaire?



Ca veut dire "être téméraire"?


----------



## anangelaway

french4beth said:
			
		

> Found this in Le Robert:
> 
> Il a fait fi de tout prudence.
> 
> 
> Is this expression still used/appropriate?


 
Je ne penses pas Beth (pas sure à 100%), mais néanmoins je la comprends et l'aime beaucoup. 
Oui, elle me plaît beaucoup...


----------



## cherylemailed

hm, mais "parler dans le vide" ne veut-elle dire que vous perdez votre temps en donnant des conseils etc, un peu comme "wasting your breath"?


----------



## Cavatine

kertek said:
			
		

> Ca veut dire "être téméraire"?


 
Ah non, pas vraiment. Parler dans le vide veut dire que l'on parle sans que personne n'écoute en réalité, on parle avec comme seul auditeur... le vide.


----------



## cherylemailed

kertek said:
			
		

> Joli! Mais "throw caution to the wind" veut dire "être téméraire", et "pisser dans un violon" c'est faire quelque chose qui sert à rien, non?


 
merci Kertek, c'est le mot que je cherchais, temeraire.


----------



## shannonkah

Hi,

I think to "throw caution to the wind" means to act knowingly in disregard of possible consequences, rather than saying something which no one pays attention to. In this sense I would say "faire fi de toute prudence", or, in a pinch, "temeraire" would be the most appropriate translation.......


----------



## danielle_davout

je propose "faire fi de toute prudence"

agir hardiment
      de manière téméraire
      à la légère
      inconsidéremment
peuvent-il rendre suivant le contexte
throw caution to the wind


----------



## Rob G

As Shannonkah indicated, this expression suggests that someone goes ahead with a course of action, even though they know that this may lead to severe danger and personal peril.

It reminds me of a mock-heroic line often seen in the louths of comic-book heroes: "I laugh in the face of danger!"


----------



## cherylemailed

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> je propose "faire fi de toute prudence"
> 
> agir hardiment
> de manière téméraire
> à la légère
> inconsidéremment
> peuvent-il rendre suivant le contexte
> throw caution to the wind


 
Merci pour tous ces choix!


----------



## danielle_davout

Rob G said:
			
		

> I laugh in the face of danger!"


on se rit du danger aussi en français.


----------



## dicomec

J'ai entendu dire quelque chose à près comme: elle tira son bonnet au vent ou hors de la fenêtre ou au champs...


----------



## Cath.S.

dicomec said:


> J'ai entendu dire quelque chose à près comme: elle tira son bonnet au vent ou hors de la fenêtre ou au champs...


_Elle jeta son bonnet par-dessus les moulins ?_
Si c'est ce que tu as entendu, c'est fou parce que c'est exactement ce que je voulais suggérer avant de te lire. Je crois à la télépathie en ligne !  
_Jeter son bonnet par dessus les moulins_ veut dire se moquer de la prudence... sociale - en fait faire fi du qu'en-dira-t-on, donc je pense que dans certaines circonstances ce peut être un équivalent de _throw caution to the wind._


----------



## dicomec

Ah, ç'est ça !  Elle jeta son bonnet par-dessus les moulins.  Je l'ai  trouvé dans un livre, peut-être.


----------



## Cath.S.

dicomec said:


> Ah, ç'est ça ! Elle jeta son bonnet par-dessus les moulins. Je l'ai trouvé dans un livre, peut-être.


Sûrement. Ce n'est plus une expression très employée. Je suis assez certaine que peu, parmi les plus jeunes générations, la comprendraient.
Dommage, je la trouve jolie.
On pourrait peut-être la remettre au goût du jour en remplaçant le bonnet par une casquette ou un foulard, et les moulins par les fast-foods ! 

_Elle jette son foulard par-dessus les fast-foods,_ 
ça en jette (1) je trouve ! 

1. _ça en jette_ = slang for _it looks good._


----------



## Drosen7777

Beaucoup de reponses n'ont pas du tout compris le sens de "throw caution to the wind." Ca n'a rien a voir avec pisser dans un violon ou les arbres qui tombent sans etre entendum, ou bien parlant dans le vide.
Mais "etre temeraire" est litteralement correct, bien que pas tres inspire, ainsi que "faire fit de prudence." Il semble qu'il n'existe pas une phrase aussi idiomatique que celle en anglais


----------



## Drosen7777

entendu, pas entendum!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I decided to throw caution to the wind : Je décidai de me lâcher pour une fois


----------



## Birgit17

Drosen7777 said:


> Beaucoup de reponses n'ont pas du tout compris le sens de "throw caution to the wind." Ca n'a rien a voir avec pisser dans un violon ou les arbres qui tombent sans etre entendum, ou bien parlant dans le vide.
> Mais "etre temeraire" est litteralement correct, bien que pas tres inspire, ainsi que "faire fit de prudence." Il semble qu'il n'existe pas une phrase aussi idiomatique que celle en anglais


----------



## Birgit17

Il me semble que braver le danger est une traduction assez fidèle de to throw caution to the wind...isn't it?


----------



## catheng06

oui il me semble aussi.

(* faire fi )


----------



## Kelly B

Maybe in some contexts, but it seems to me that braver is more resolute, more deliberate. The English expression expresses a sort of carelessness.


----------



## Itisi

'faire fi de toute prudence' (Dictionnaire Harrap's) est la seule proposition jusqu'ici qui corresponde à 'throw caution to the wind(s)'.

(La plupart des autres n'ont rien à voire, et le reste ne correspond pas vraiment.)


----------



## tartopom

oublier toute prudence.    ?


----------



## Hildy1

Tartopom's suggestion, "oublier toute prudence", can be found at
French Translation of “to throw caution to the wind” | Collins English-French Dictionary
and
be throwing caution to the wind translation French | English-French dictionary | Reverso

It gives the meaning better that some earlier suggestions.


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir, 

Selon le sens FAIRE FI DE convient en français car il recouvre plusieurs niveaux d'intention. 

faire fi de - CRISCO - Dictionnaire des synonymes :


----------

